# Left Soy Milk Out All Night, Throw Away??



## Shelsi

It says it needs to be refrigerated after opening. But there's also hardly anything in it. The ingredients are just soy beans and water. Do you think it's really bad? It seems to me it should be fine, but I do use it for my dd so I'm not sure I should chance it.


----------



## oceane

it's fine. of course, you should still taste it but one night in reasonable temperatures should not matter. at least here it never has and I've left it out before. I always smell/taste it though.


----------



## ColoradoMama

I would throw it.


----------



## Shelsi

Ok I'm going to need one more reply for a tie breaker lol.


----------



## Dabble

Meh. I would refrigerate it again, sniff it once it was cooled, and use it unless something was obviously off about it.


----------



## reeseccup

I would throw it out the window...not because it was left out, but because it's soy









I couldn't resist...forgive this anti-soy, please.


----------



## pixiekisses

I'd throw it out.


----------



## LittleBlessings

I would throw it


----------



## Shelsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reeseccup* 
I would throw it out the window...not because it was left out, but because it's soy









I couldn't resist...forgive this anti-soy, please.

Lol I know what you mean, I think all soy milk tastes terrible. But dd has lots of allergies and soy milk works well as a substitute in recipes.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber

I would keep it, unless you live somewhere SUPER hot, and even then I would keep it.

I make keifer just sitting on my counter for days, and I drink that!


----------



## Shelsi

That's what I kept thinking...I make yogurt with it and it sits out all night under heat. And like I said, it's not enriched or anything, there are literally only soy beans and water...if I left beans out all night I'd still eat them.

Maybe I'll force myself to drink half a glass first. Like I said, it's mainly for dd, and I certainly don't want to make her sick, but it was a BIG box of it, newly opened, and costs like $5 so it's hard to pour down the drain!


----------



## Norai

I would throw it - there's nothing in soy milk to discourage bacterial growth - it's not acidic, not salty, and not cultured. The reason that yogurt can sit out so long is that it has a huge amount of beneficial bacteria culture in it that keep the bad bacteria from growing and it's acidic.

Raw milk also has beneficial bacteria in it that acidify it over time, making it not a good home for bad bacteria. Soy milk does not, unless you inoculate it with live culture sour cream or something. :x

I've heard that an opened package of tofu will only last a few days in the fridge, and that's just soybeans and water also... and refrigerated... I'd toss the milk.


----------



## Shelsi

Ok fine, you convinced me







I'll toss it. Argh, I hate when I do something silly like leaving it out!


----------



## terrordactyl

i would drink it. i've done that before its pretty hard for soy to go bad that fast


----------



## applecider

Drink it! I camped out one summer and always ate cereal and soy milk for breakfast (non-refrigerated). I think it's fine.


----------

